# Ostsee / Laboe



## Hannibal (8. Oktober 2004)

Hei Leute

Ich habe vor mit meinem Vater und meinem Bruder Ostern 05 nach Laboe zu fahren. Wir haben vor ein paar mal mit einem Kutter raus zu fahren und es auch von Land aus versuchen . Nun meine Frage . Kann jemand uns Kutter und stellen an Land im Raum Laboe empfehlen wo man zu dieser Jahreszeit (März) etwas fangen kann.

Gruß

Hannibal


----------



## Fischbox (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

|wavey: Moin |wavey: ,

und |welcome: on Board Hannibal!!!

Hier bekommst du soviele Infos zum Thema Laboe, Kieler Förde und Angeln, das Du nächstes Jahr zu Ostern nicht mehr ans "Eier suchen" denken wirst. Zum Thema Kutter sag ich einfach mal "MS Blauort". Du kannst in der Kutterliste (die findest Du in der Navigationsleiste unter nützliche Links)aussagekräftige Infos dazu finden. Fachberater hierzu und zu all deinen anderen Fragen ist Blauortsand, der sich in diesem Thema aber sicherlich noch zu Wort melden wird.
Viel Spaß #6


----------



## Hannibal (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Hei Hei

Ich habe mir die "MS Blauort" mal im Netz angeschaut schaut nicht schlächt aus. Unter Laboe habe ich auch was übers Brandungsangeln gefunden . Ich glaube ich kann nicht bis Ostern warten . Mal schauen ob es nicht früher geht.
Danke für den Tip mit der "MS Blauort".
Gruß
Hannibal


----------



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

so unterschiedlich sind die geschmäcker !
ich zum beispiel finde die blauort einfach nur schlecht. das einzige was ich an dem schiff positiv finde ist, dass es auch noch bei ordentlichen wellen gut im wasser liegt. 
im heck und bug steht man viel zu hoch wie ich finde. die sachen würde von dort ins wasser fallen wenn man sie ablegt. an den seiten kann man auch nicht so klasse angeln außer an zwei plätzen, da die aufbauten so hoch sind.
das ist mein eindruck von der blauort. einige werden das bug wahrscheinlich lieben, mein fall ist es jedoch nicht.

ich kann dir die sirius oder die langeland raten. die finde ich besser....


----------



## Cyber-Balu (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

war zwar noch nie von Kiel oder Laboe aus los, kenne aber die MS Blauort von einer Tour auf Makrelen vor Helgoland von Büsum aus (ist ja wohl das selbe Schiff?). Muss Agalatze recht geben, Bug und Heck sind sehr hoch. Und ich fand, dass das Schiff zu voll gestopft wurde...

Gruß
Balu


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> so unterschiedlich sind die geschmäcker !
> ich zum beispiel finde die blauort einfach nur schlecht. das einzige was ich an dem schiff positiv finde ist, dass es auch noch bei ordentlichen wellen gut im wasser liegt.
> im heck und bug steht man viel zu hoch wie ich finde. die sachen würde von dort ins wasser fallen wenn man sie ablegt. an den seiten kann man auch nicht so klasse angeln außer an zwei plätzen, da die aufbauten so hoch sind.
> das ist mein eindruck von der blauort. einige werden das bug wahrscheinlich lieben, mein fall ist es jedoch nicht.
> ...




Oh Oh Oh - und das über meine Blauort!!!
 |uhoh: 

Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden wie Du schon geschrieben hast Agalatze meiner ist da ganz anders als Deiner aber dass ist ja nicht so wild!

Zu Bug und Heck:
Sind aufjedenfall hoch aber mich persönlich hat das noch nicht gestört! Sachen sind mir noch nie reingefallen, da am Heck rundherum gar nicht offen ist sondern dort alles geschlossen ist und auf dem Bug ist eine Kante über die auch nichts wegrutscht außer bei echt harter See und wer da seine Sachen nicht sichert ist eh selber Schuld - und bis da mal Wellen rübergehen muß das schon ganz schön pusten!!!
Fische rausheben ist auch nicht komplizierter als auf den anderen Schiffen und gegafft wird immer dann von der seite welches auch vollkommen unproblematisch vonstatten geht! 
Auf dem Heck kann man wunderbar windgeschützt sitzen und beim Werfen hat man überhaupt keine störenden Hindernisse!
Auf dem Bug ist auch hindernisfreies Werfen Programm und wenn man fährt kann man sich da klasse unterstellen bei Regen oder Wind! Lediglich der Anker der auf dem Bug ist kann einen schon mal auf den Geist gehen aber das ist eigentlich auch immer nicht wirklich ein Problem!
An den seiten kann man klasse fischen wenn man eine Rute mit mindestens 300cm hat dann kann man die Montage noch trichtig schön feuern! Ich bevorzuge bei starken Wind manchmal die Seite da sich meist alle auf Bug oder Heck drängeln und dort hat man dann oftmals die Möglichkeit mit schön viel Platz immer auf die Andriftseite zu wechseln und oftmals fische ich dann die Bug- und Heckleute in Grund und Boden!!! Aufjedenfall macht es mir auf der Blauort garnichts aus auch mal an der Seite zu stehen!

Mit der Langeland, Sirius und der Dicken Berta kann man auch Klasse fischen und fahren aber mein Kutter bleibt halt die Blauort!


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Moin ,
ich bin letztens mit der Blauort draussen gewesen,war sehr zufrieden.
Bin nun aber auch nicht der Kudderspezi.
Wieauchimmer in Heikendorf,kurz vor Laboe ist das liegt die MS Forelle und nicht umsonst ist das der ANGLERBOARDREFERENZKUDDER


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Halöle!!! 
Tja, über Geschmäcker lässt sich bekannterweise nicht streiten.... und das ist auch gut so!!!
Ich kann Blauortsand nur zu 100% zustimmen was die MS Blauort anbelangt!!!
Das Schiff ist sauber,die Crew immer nett und hilfsbereit und der Kapitän(Eckbert) stets bemüht das seine Gäste auch zu Ihrem Fisch kommen!! Ich bin auf diesem Schiff noch nie enttäuscht worden!!!


----------



## Chris7 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Gerade in Laboe findest Du halt einige gute Kutter. Die Blauort ist sicherlich ein ganz hervorragendes Schiff. Genau so wie die Langeland oder die Sirius. Ich bevorzuge aber auch die Sirius, weil die halt super schnell ist, gut im Wasser liegt (bin halt ein Landei und vertrage die Wellen nicht so gut...) und kaum störende Aufbauten stören..

Aber wie bereits angedeutet, wenn Du noch ein paar Kilometer weiter fährst, dann kannst Du auch mal die Forelle ausprobieren. Werde das beim nächsten mal sicherlich auch tun.


----------



## wildbootsman (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Im März ist die beste Dorschzeit. Wenn der Kutter-Kapitän Interesse an Euren Fangergebnissen hat solltet Ihr um diese Jahreszeit gut Ergebnisse erzielen.

Wildi


----------



## Macker (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Ende März anfang April sind auch immer Laboer Dorschtage haben mir Immer gut gefallen auch wenn wir schon Richtiges Scheisswetter hatten.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Das_Lo (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Mahlzeit!
Die Blauort ist mein absolut, 100%iger Favourit! Die angesprochenen Probleme (höhe...) kann ich nicht bestätigen bzw. als solche betiteln. Blauortsand hat das schon ganz erläutert...
Die Crew um Egbert Jasper gibt sich allerbeste Mühe und jeder an Bord fängt seinen Fisch. Auch oft lästiges, immer wiederholtes, um den Schwarm im Kreis herumgetuckere kommt nicht vor. Eine Runde für alle ist ja in Ordnung (Drift...)!
Außerdem ist das Mittagessen immer lecker, was nicht unwichtig ist :q .
Natürlich darf man auch die MS Forelle in Heikendorf nicht vergesen zu erwähnen, die Problematik kurzfristig freie Plätze zu ergattern, spricht in dem Fall für sich.


----------



## KlickerHH (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Moin Moin,

im Grunde ist Kutterangeln in der deutschen Bucht schlecht geworden.
Du solltest die Mäuse sparen und auf das Gelbe Riff ausweichen. Da gibt es noch ordentlich Fisch. Dubletten von 15 KG!!!!! sind keine Seltenheit. Ich war schon mit allen draussen, egal ob Blauort, oder Sirius oder Tanja, Kehrheim. Jedesmal voller Hoffnung und dann bitter enttäuscht. Für mich ist das Angeln dort vorbei.
Alles nur noch nepp. Aber versuche es ruhig selbst.

Gruß KlickerHH


----------



## gerwinator (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

@ Chris7:


> Ich bevorzuge aber auch die Sirius, weil die halt super schnell ist, gut im Wasser liegt (bin halt ein Landei und vertrage die Wellen nicht so
> gut...)


und wir reden hier von der sirius die in laboe liegt!?!?!?!?


ich war zweimal mit der sirius draußen und das boot ist fast umgekippt wenn eine qualle gepupst hat (dieser satz ist dramatisiert )
ne, aber im ernst, ich kenn bis jetzt noch kein kutter, der schlechter im wasser liegt als die sirius!!
außerdem hatte ich auf dem kutter mal ne erfahrung, wonach ich mir gesagt habe, dsas ich nie wieder mit dem schiff fahre!!!

mit der blauort war ich auch schonmal los, da haben mir die hohen angelplätze auch überhaupt gar nich gefallen, der rest auf dem schiff war ok.

mein favorit in laboe is die langeland! vernünftige angelplätze, auch an der seite, immer freundliche crew und lecker essen.
is viellecht nich dsa schnellste schiff, aber bis jetzt sind wir noch nie als schneider von dem kutter gegangen.

auf der forelle war ich noch nie, kann zu dem kutter also nix sagen.

gruss gerwi


----------



## Agalatze (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

@ gerwinator
da muss ich dir mal zustimmen. fahre zwar gerne mit der sirius, aber im wasser liegen tut die wie ne alte banane.


----------



## Torskfisk (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

@ agalatze

Was erwartest du denn, die "Banane" ist ja auch zum fahren ausgelegt, alter Zollkreuzer, und nicht zum angeln. Zum schneiden durch die Wellen bestens geeignet aber nicht um in den Wellen zu dümpeln. Deshalb ist auch mein Favorit die Langeland und natürlich auch die Blauort, diese allerdings mit der Einschränkung, dass man dort lieber nicht mit Neulingen in Heck oder Bug stehen sollte.

Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## Agalatze (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

für leichten seegang ist das ok auf der sirius,aber bei etwas mehr wind fahre ich lieber mit der langeland,oder der forelle. und heiligenhafen am liebsten mit der caroline oder der hai 4.
die blauort finde ich irgendwie echt nicht so prall. ich mag nämlich weder vorne noch hinten oben stehen. und dann bleiben nur noch genau 2 plätze an denen man vernünftig angeln kann. und die sind belegt.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Moin zusammen,

ich persönlich fahre sehr gerne mit der Sirius, da man dort sehr gut sehen kann, ohne 
Aufbauten im Rücken zu haben.
Sicherlich liegt das Schiff bei zuviel Wind nicht gerade toll im Wasser.
Aber wenn Du Wind um 2 - 3 hast, ist es zum Fischen unschlagbar.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## der_Jig (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Fische rausheben ist auch nicht komplizierter als auf den anderen Schiffen und gegafft wird immer dann von der seite welches auch vollkommen unproblematisch vonstatten geht! 




Also, dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass das Gaffen an Bord der Blauort eine reine Katastrophe ist...ich war vor 7tagen mit ihr unterwegs und stand ganz vorne...da der ein oder andere fisch ja nun gegafft werden muss, muss man von der spitze bis zur treppe wandern, zeiht dabei den fisch über wasser, muss auf die anderen angeln und schnüre aufpassen und wenn der fisch dann noch so unprofessionell gegafft wird, wie das an dem tag der fall war, vergeht einem echt die laune auf einem solchen schiff zu angeln...vorallem wenn es rappelvoll ist...

fazit: die ms blauort liegt zwar gut und ruhig in den wellen, ist jedoch nicht wirklich ein perfektes boot zum kutterangeln...


----------



## Agalatze (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

@ der jig 
genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Blauortsand (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*



> Also, dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass das Gaffen an Bord der Blauort eine reine Katastrophe ist...ich war vor 7tagen mit ihr unterwegs und stand ganz vorne...da der ein oder andere fisch ja nun gegafft werden muss, muss man von der spitze bis zur treppe wandern, zeiht dabei den fisch über wasser, muss auf die anderen angeln und schnüre aufpassen und wenn der fisch dann noch so unprofessionell gegafft wird, wie das an dem tag der fall war, vergeht einem echt die laune auf einem solchen schiff zu angeln...vorallem wenn es rappelvoll ist...




Ich schätze mal. dass ich auf der Blauort mehrere Hundert Fische habe gaffen lassen und dabei sind meine ich 2-3 Fische dann abgegangen und diese wahren auch nicht die Kapitalen bei denen es wirklich weh getan hätte!
Ich persönlich lasse Fische ab 65cm gaffen alles andere wird gehoben und ist auch kein Problem! In den letzten Jahren beobachte ich jedoch, dass jeder kleine Pupsdorsch von den meisten Leuten für unbedingt gaffwürdig erklärt wird und diese sind dann halt auch schwerer zu gaffen, da das Gaff schlechter angesetzt werden kann dabei gehen dann auch ab und zu Fische verloren!!!
Natürlich muß man um einen Fisch zu gaffen an 3-5 Leuten vorbei wenn man genau an der Spitze steht - meistens jedoch an 3 Anglern, es kann ja sein dass ich da einfach mehr Erfahrung damit habe aber wenn man einen stärkeren Fisch dranhat dann kann man schon während des Drills an den Anderen vorbei und ist rechtzeitig zum gaffen genau an dem Punkt an dem dann gegafft wird! Ich persönlich habe bislang noch nie gesehen, dass deshalb ein Fisch verloren gegangen ist und solange man vernünftig mit seinen Mitanglern komuniziert stellt sich da ja auch keiner in den Weg!
Ich fahre ja nun auch nicht nur auf der Blauort und wenn ich dann einen guten Fisch drauf habe und den gaffen lasse dann muß man meist auch auf den meisten anderen Schiffen, selbst ohne Hohe Aufbauten an ein paar Anglern vorbei besonders wenn etwas mehr Drift herrscht!

Aber wie schon gesagt ich finde auch die anderen Laboer Schiffe in Ordnung und wenn Ihr dort gerne mitfahrt dann nur zu und auf der Blauort ist es dann nicht ganz so voll - das hat nämlich in den letzten Jahren stark zugenommen mit den Buchungen auf dem Schiff und man hat öfter mal Schwierigkeiten Plätze zu bekommen!!!


----------



## Pickerfan (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Hallo zusammen
Wir wollen nächste Woche das erste mal von Laboe los .Bis jetzt immer Heiligenhafen(Einigkeit). Hier herschen ja sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen. Die Sirius scheidet bei diesem Wetter wohl aus. Die Blauort hört sich ja nicht schlecht doch wo soll man sich nu hinstellen? Heck, Bug oder doch anne Seite.
Danke


----------



## Pickerfan (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Noch was
Wir fahren wohl am Dienstag. Wenn also noch jemand Lust hat


----------



## mb243 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Moin Junx!

Mir fällt bei dieser Diskussion mal wieder auf, daß eigentlich immer nur über ein bis drei Kutter geschrieben bzw. berichtet wird.
Ich bin nun schon auch seit einigen Jahren auf der Ostsee auf diversen Kuttern unterwegs gewesen und habe für mich eigentlich den Entschluss getroffen, daß die o.a. Kutter meist sehr überlaufen sind und der eigentliche Kommerz (leider) immer im Vordergrund steht. Naja gut, denn schließlich verdienen die Kapitäne damit Ihr Geld.
Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen bin ich die letzten 2 Jahre ausschließlich nur noch mit der MS Simone (Eckernförde) unterwegs gewesen. Es begann eigentlich mal mit einem dieser Tests (wie mit den anderen Kuttern auch), aber gerade hier hat mich die besondere Atmosphäre an Bord, der Service, die Verpflegung und das ganze drumherum sehr positiv angesprochen. Auf der Simone hat man mit dem Kapitän Claus Lutz noch einen "echten" Kutter-Kapitän an Bord, welcher wirklich extrem "fischgeil" ist. Es wird einfach so lange gesucht, bis der Fisch gefunden worden ist und es wird auch nicht immer auf die festgelegte Rückfahrtszeit geachtet. Meiner Meinung nach sind gerade solche "Nischen-Kutter", welche vielleicht nicht im jeden zweiten Bericht hier im Forum erwähnt werden, nicht nur eine Alternative sondern richtige "Geheimtipps".
Meinungen sind verschieden, aber ich will hier einfach mal eine "Lanze" für solche Kutter brechen.
Treu nach dem Motto: Nur ein Versuch macht klug!
;-)


----------



## Drillmaschine (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Hallo,

auf der Simone habe ich eigentlich auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin aber immer von Maasholm ausgelaufen; noch nicht aus Eckernförde.
Ist mindestens 2 Jahre her. Da wars wohl noch besser. 20 gute Dorsche hatten wir pro Angler eigentlich immer.  

In letzter Zeit war ich nicht mehr oft vom Kutter los. #c 
Wer hat noch Erfahrungen mit der Simone oder mit der Kehrheim aus Eckernförde??? 

MfG

Drillmaschine


----------



## Blauortsand (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch 2-3 klasse Ausfahrten mit der Simone und auch die Kehrheim in Eckernförde ist klasse! Ist sowieso ein bisschen schade, das die Eckernförder Schiffe es so schwierig haben dort! Es sind erstklassige Fangebiete vor der Tür und auch zur dänischen Inselwelt ist es von dort nicht weit! Parkplätze sind dort umsonst und wie gesagt die Schiffe sind aufjedenfall gut! Leider fahren sie in der Woche nicht so oft wie zum Beispiel von Laboe oder Heiligenhafen da nicht genug Leute von Ecktown starten ich frage mich nur warum denn die Anfahrt von HH ist ja auch nicht wirklich weit!!!


----------



## Das_Lo (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Junx!
> daß die o.a. Kutter meist sehr überlaufen sind und der eigentliche Kommerz (leider) immer im Vordergrund steht. Naja gut, denn schließlich verdienen die Kapitäne damit Ihr Geld.


Kann man nicht anders sagen, aus Spaß an der Freude fahren die nicht raus...



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> welche vielleicht nicht im jeden zweiten Bericht hier im Forum erwähnt werden, nicht nur eine Alternative sondern richtige "Geheimtipps".
> ;-)


Fragt sich wie lange!?
Ich war auch immer recht zufrieden auf der MS Simone


----------



## mb243 (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Parkplätze sind dort umsonst und wie gesagt die Schiffe sind aufjedenfall gut! Leider fahren sie in der Woche nicht so oft wie zum Beispiel von Laboe oder Heiligenhafen da nicht genug Leute von Ecktown starten ich frage mich nur warum denn die Anfahrt von HH ist ja auch nicht wirklich weit!!!


Danke Blauortsand!
Das Argument mit den Parkplätzen hatte ich ja ganz vergessen. Schließlich wird auch noch in Ecktown ein separater Parkplatz kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt. In anderen Häfen habe ich schonmal bis zu 12 Euro Parkgebühren bezahlt!!!
Alles in allem kann ich diese Ecke der Ostsee wirklich nur empfehlen (schließlich ist das ja auch fast mein Hausgewässer).

nähere Informationen hier:
MS Simone


----------



## Petrusautor (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Hi Dorschfreunde,

suche Infos über kleine 12-Mann-Kutter.
Hörte von der "Dicke Bertha" und der "Nordmark" aus Laboe.
Wer kennt die Kutter und hat Erfahrungen damit?

Hat auch jemand die Kontaktadressen der Reedereien?


----------



## Kai D90 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Hi Petrus,

war vor einigen Wochen mit der Berta raus. War echt klasse, denn mit  12 Personen hat man ausreichen Platz zum Fischen. Nette Besatzung und gut gefangen haben wir auch noch. Kostet 40€, Frühstück und Mittag niklusive.

www.Dicke-Berta.de findest Du die Nummer des Reisebüros, welche die Fahrten an Angelgeschäfte verchartert. Leider haben die echt kaum Durchblick und Du läßt Dir von denen die Handynummer von Auwa, dem Skipper geben. Erst dieser war in der Lage mir mitzuteilen wer wann das Boot gechartert hat.Leider hab ich seine Nummer nicht mehr. Von der Nordmark findest Du die adresse in der Kutterdatenbank.

Ich will nächstes Jahr für drei Tage mit der Berta nach DK, da werden nur 8 Personen mitgenommen und es kann fast rund un die Uhr gefischt werden. Übrigens ist die 2 Mann Besatzung selbst sehr fischgeil,was nur hilfreich sein kann.


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

ich für meinen teil fahre seit 7 jahren jedes jahr über ostern mit der langeland1. iss schon tradittion geworden ..

grüssle
lagerfeuer1971


----------



## Bela B. (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

Hallo,ich fahre in der ersten Februarwoche nach Laboe und möchte dort vom Boot aus angeln.Im Hafen liegen ja drei Hochseekutter.Ist es möglich,mit Z.B auch einem kleineren Boot zum angeln zu fahren.Wer kann mir helfen und mir dazu Tipps für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag geben.  

                          Danke.:vik:

                          Bela B.


----------



## Bela B. (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ostsee / Laboe*

*Hallo,*

was denn hier los.....keiner mehr in Laboe unterwegs...????

Fahre vom 01.02 bis 06.02. nach Laboe und wollt eigentlich noch mal ein paar Meldungen haben, wies denn mometan so aussieht????

Würde mich über die eine oder andere Meldung,Tipp oder Info freuen!

Liebe Grüße

Bela B.


----------

